# Hb1ac



## jonburmingham (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi guys & girls

REALLY stupid question coming.........

What is the HB1AC test i see you guys talking about?

Thanks guys


----------



## RuthieG (Mar 29, 2012)

It is a blood test that you have done whihc gives you a more long term view o your blood glucose levels. I believe it measures how much glucose has sort f stuck to your haemoglobin in the last 10-12 weeks. It is measured as a percentage and ideally should be under 7%, although this may be different depending on your circumstances (for example as I am currently pregnant it should be under 6.1% and as I see you are a parent, you would have to see what the recommended levels are for a youngster. 

I have the blood test about every 3 months or so and certainly no longer than 6 months apart. I usually have it done at he diabetes clinic but you can also have it done at your GPs. 

Hope thsi gives you some idea although you will see I am not a doctor!


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Your child will almost certainly have one done at each hospital appointment.  My son's are done from a finger-prick, but a larger blob of blood required, into this tiny pencil shaped tube thingy.  The pointed end sucks the blood up, and the hospital have ours tested whilst we are there and we get the results within minutes.  Our GP asks for them from time to time too, but they then get taken from a vein.  It is as explained above, and gives a kind of average of the control over the past 3 months or so.  We were told ideally below 7.5%, though preferably in the 6's.  Much lower and  it would suggest you are having too many hypos we were told, so 6's are pretty perfect I believe.  (Other people probably told otherwise!!)


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi,

How old is your child?

For under 6 years it is a HbA1c of 7.5 - 8.5, due to young age and risks associated with tighter control.


----------



## jonburmingham (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks for the replies all.

I have been at work for Fayth's hospital appointments so mum has always gone. We have an appointment next wednesday so will prob have one then I imagine. 

Fayth has just turned 7. So I guess around the 7-8% would be ok im guessing?

Thanks again for your replies.


----------

